# Neighbouring countries with huge financial and liveability differents?



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Which neighbouring have huge financial and liveability differents?

And between which countries this differents in finances and liveability are the biggest?

Some countries to mention
The differtens between Greece and Albania
between South and North Korea
between the USA and Mexico
and between Hungary and Romania.


----------



## Leichestern (Oct 28, 2004)

How about the diference between Singapore and Indonesia.?


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

South Africa and Zimbabwe?


----------



## eievar (Nov 4, 2004)

Spain - Morocco
Finland - Russia
Germany - Poland
Japan - China


----------



## Randwicked (Jan 29, 2004)

Australia and PNG.


----------



## Arvo (Jul 9, 2005)

Yemen and Oman, Saudi Arabia
Israel and neighbouring countries
Kuwait and Iraq
Hong Kong and China


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

Thailand/Myanmar


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

England and Scotland


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

Turkey-Greece


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

eievar said:


> Spain - Morocco
> Finland - Russia
> Germany - Poland
> Japan - China


Japan and China are not really neighbouring countries.
Just the differentes between countries neihbouring each other without any sea or a long distance like Japan and China between them.


----------



## ADF (Mar 3, 2005)

Australia - papua new guinea
Australia - Indonesia


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Austria and Slovenia
Germany and Poland
South Africa and Mozambique
UAE and Iran


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Come on Slovenia is not a poor country.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Guatamela + Mexico.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Chile/Peru

Dominican republic/Haiti

Venezuela/Colombia

Kuwait/Iraq


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

China-India

South Korea-North Korea


----------



## canuckbanana (Dec 30, 2003)

North Korea/South Korea


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

virtual said:


> Chile/Peru
> 
> Dominican republic/Haiti
> 
> ...


Almost forgot the Dominican Republic and Haiti
How can the differents between these countries be so big, I mean there is not a big differents in the landscape both have beaches.


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

What about Thailand and its three indochina neighbour countries : Laos, Cambodia and Myanmar


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Thailand/ Cambodia


----------

